# RATS NEED HOMES IN BC



## viasindios (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

easy on the posts there- one would have been ok! ;-) things here don't get lost like they do on Goosemoose! No need to repost! Hope the bubs are doing well


----------



## Junebug! (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been looking for another rattie for my Isabella. Do you have any black female berkshires available? Thanks!


Cheers,

Mackenzie


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't know if this person does (especialli since it says agouti and blue), but I have a black female Eng-Irish (which is modified version of berkshire) white boots and triangle on the chest. She will be ready to go in a few weeks.
Kinda like this.


----------

